# Boston plus 2 more nights



## cp73 (Jun 17, 2016)

In a previous recent  post I had mentioned that we are staying at custom house for a week starting in mid October. Since that post we decided to add 2 more days/nights on to the beginning of our trip, starting on the 12th now to drive around and see areas outside of Boston. This could include driving up or down the coast into more of New England or anything else within driving distance. We are willing to stay anywhere we need to those two extra nights. Since we are from CA we are looking forward to see the color in the fall. Any suggestions on where to go for those two extra nights or drive to. I would also consider flying into somewhere else other than Boston if an easy flight.


----------



## Conan (Jun 17, 2016)

I'd suggest Cape Cod, especially Provincetown and neighboring Truro/Wellfleet.  You may be able to get there by ferry; the terminal is walking distance from Custom House.


----------



## jtp1947 (Jun 17, 2016)

Captain's Bounty Inn @ Rockport, MA.  Beautiful little town less than an hour north of Boston.  We always tack on two nights in Rockport when we stay at the Custom House every year.


----------



## jme (Jun 17, 2016)

All good options. Cape Cod is a great spot. 

I'd also add somewhere along the Maine coast or Newport, RI (visit the mansions).


----------



## NKN (Jun 17, 2016)

Western Mass is nice and only 2 hours from Boston.  Plenty of timeshares, there.  Or go up into southern NH.  But many places are already booked for leaf season, so decide soon.

Nkn


----------



## Greg G (Jun 18, 2016)

I third the Cape Cod suggestion.  Driving along Old King's Highway 6A in the fall is very pretty.  There are many quaint towns to stop into along the drive.  The town of Sandwich has lots of things to see,  Glass Museum, Heritage Plantation and Gardens , Dexter Grist Mill, Hoxie House, etc.
Several lighthouses on the Cape.   Cape Cod National Seashore.
And as others have mentioned, Provincetown for the artsy/eclectic culture.


Greg


----------



## rockon (Jul 21, 2016)

*2 days*

Ogunquit Maine  or Newport Rhode Island both less than a 2 hour ride.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 30, 2016)

cp73 said:


> Since we are from CA we are looking forward to see the color in the fall.



If you are looking for fall colors, I think you should head north as mid October will be peak time in New Hampshire and Maine.   The cape, Newport...will just be starting.

2016 Foliage Map:  https://newengland.com/fall/foliage/peak-fall-foliage-map/


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 30, 2016)

It's a 5 hour drive to Bar Harbor, ME and Acadia National Park.  If you don't get to the East coast very often, you may want to drive up and spend a day or more to see this wonderful national park.


----------



## cp73 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Fall Foilage Oct 12-14*

Although I like your suggestion of Cape Cod I was thinking more along the line of somewhere we could see lots of fall foilage. What about driving west to Stockridge or to the Berkshires? We would only have two days then back to Boston. Is that too far to drive in such a short time? Any thoughts on where to stay in that area?


----------



## humor_monger (Sep 17, 2016)

*Trains for fall foliage*



cp73 said:


> In a previous recent  post I had mentioned that we are staying at custom house for a week starting in mid October. Since that post we decided to add 2 more days/nights on to the beginning of our trip, starting on the 12th now to drive around and see areas outside of Boston. This could include driving up or down the coast into more of New England or anything else within driving distance. We are willing to stay anywhere we need to those two extra nights. Since we are from CA we are looking forward to see the color in the fall. Any suggestions on where to go for those two extra nights or drive to. I would also consider flying into somewhere else other than Boston if an easy flight.



How about going up to New Hampshire and ride a train for your fall foliage? Here's a link. http://www.discovernewengland.org/things-do/trains-train-rides.

I looked at the Conway Scenic Railroad Notch Route. Conway has a number of timeshares in the area and is about 2 1/2 to 3 hours from Logan.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 18, 2016)

Due to hot summer pared with current drought conditions, our fall foliage season will most likely disappoint this year.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 18, 2016)

Berkshires would be good or New Hampshire's White Mountains. In the Whites you could drive the "Kanc"- awesome. And- through Franconia Notch and Crawford and Pinkham Notches on Route 302 - my favs.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 18, 2016)

While in Boston drive up to Cape Ann.  Visit Rockport and go to Essex and have dinner at Woodmans.  Incredible lobsters, fried clams, etc.  it's very casual.


----------

